# speciesism = ειδισμός



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Σήμερα είναι η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα κατά του Ειδισμού (και η τρίτη χρονιά που γιορτάζεται). Ο ειδισμός είναι οι διακρίσεις που κάνει το ανθρώπινο είδος σε βάρος των άλλων ειδών. Από τη Wikipedia:

Speciesism is the assigning of different values or rights to beings on the basis of their species membership. The term was created by British psychologist Richard D. Ryder in 1973 to denote a prejudice against non-humans based on physical differences that are given moral value. "I use the word 'speciesism'," he wrote in 1975, "to describe the widespread discrimination that is practised by man against other species ... Speciesism is discrimination, and like all discrimination it overlooks or underestimates the similarities between the discriminator and those discriminated against."

The term is mostly used by animal rights advocates, who argue that it is irrational or morally wrong to regard sentient beings as objects or property. However, other philosophers and scientists came to defend speciesism as an acceptable if not laudable position.​
Γράφει σε σημερινό ρεπορτάζ της Ελευθεροτυπίας:
«Κάθε μορφή ζωής έχει τη δική της αξία και από εμάς χρειάζεται ο απαιτούμενος σεβασμός για όλα τα είδη όποια μορφή κι αν έχουν. Δεν γίνεται να θεωρούμε το ένα ζώο τροφή και το άλλο φίλο... Το ένα σύντροφο και το άλλο, το άγριο, εχθρό. Αυτό κάνει ο *ειδισμός*», επισημαίνει στην «Ε» η Ρόζα Μινακούλη, μέλος των Πολιτών για τα Δικαιώματα της Φύσης και της Ζωής (ΠΟΦΥΖΩ).​
Όμως η Ελευθεροτυπία χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _σπισισμός_, που τον θεωρώ σπαστικό, και ακόμα πιο σπαστικός είναι ο σωστός μεταγραμματισμός, ο _σπισισισμός_ — έναν σεισμό προκαλούν μέσα μου και οι δύο. Ιδίως όταν περνάμε σε παράγωγα, _σπισιστική, αντισπισιστική, αντισπισιστές_. Να φτιάξουμε από τον _ειδισμό_: _*ειδιστικός, αντιειδιστές, αντιειδιστικός*_.

................................
Παγκόσμια Ημέρα κατά του Ειδισμού - World Day Against Speciesism
http://erepublik.veganforce.net/theveganjournal/speciesism/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

Τον σπισισμό έχει ασπαστεί η καθημασβίκη...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Και τον _σπησισισμό_ η Easypedia. Οπότε σκέφτηκα να υποστηρίξουμε εμείς τον _ειδισμό_. Από... σπαστικισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και τον _σπησισισμό_ η Easypedia.


Καλά, αυτοί αντιγράφουν λάθος τη Βικιπαίδεια... :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 5, 2010)

Έτσι, για την ημέρα, ένα βίντεο με συνέντευξη του σκηνοθέτη της ταινίας "Earthlings" η οποία διαπραγματεύεται το θέμα του ειδισμού:


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2010)

Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να μεταφραστεί και "ειδοκρατία", κατά τα πρότυπα του κλασικού σχηματισμού των φιλοσοφικών όρων. Ή, σε πιο αγωνιστικό, μισαλλοειδία. Ή οχιαλληαηδία. Ό,τι νά' ναι, αρκεί να μην περάθει ο θπιθιθιδμόθ. Προσέχουν οι υποκριτές τα άλλα είδη και ξεχνάνε τους ομοειδείς ψευδούς;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL!

Δεν προβληματίστηκα καθόλου για άλλο σχηματισμό· έτοιμο τον βρήκα αυτόν και βασισμένο στους παρεμφερείς _ρατσισμό_ και _σεξισμό_. Ο _σεξισμός_ δεν έχει λιγότερα συριστικά από τον κακοσχηματισμένο _σπισισμό_, αλλά το _σεξ_ το έχουμε ήδη στη γλώσσα μας, στην καθημερινότητά μας, το *_σπις_ ή το *_σπίσις_ δεν το έχουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Θωθτόθ, Θέμη! 
Για τη θυγκεκγιμένη πεγίπτωθη, θτο θυγκεκγιμένο νήμα, θα ήθελα να καταγγείλω όθουθ πγοκγίνουν τη χγήθη του όρου θπιθιθιδμόθ, για αναίθχυντη υθτεγοβουλία και δημιουγγία πθευδών διαχωγιδμών ανάμεθα θτουθ ανθγώπουθ, βαθιδμένων στην πγοφογά ογιδμένων θυμφώνων.
Grandus Tittus, fiwtht son of Biggus Dickus and Incontinentia Buttocks​


----------



## bl00m (Jun 5, 2010)

Όσοι ασχολούνται προς το παρόν στην Ελλάδα μιλάνε για σπισισμό και αντισπισισμό. Δεν θα έπρεπε στους διάφορους -ισμούς να σεβόμαστε την επιλογή του αντίστοιχου κινήματος; 
α) επειδή έτσι το γνωρίζουν όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτό
β) επειδή διατηρεί με την ξένη λέξη τις ιστορικές/κοινωνικές αναφορές του


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

bl00m said:


> Όσοι ασχολούνται προς το παρόν στην Ελλάδα μιλάνε για σπισισμό και αντισπισισμό. *Δεν θα έπρεπε στους διάφορους -ισμούς να σεβόμαστε την επιλογή του αντίστοιχου κινήματος;*


Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα στο πρώτο μήνυμα, επέλεξα από το άρθρο της «Ε» τον _ειδισμό_ από τη δήλωση του μέλους των Πολιτών για τα Δικαιώματα της Φύσης και της Ζωής.

Κάποτε όλοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τον όρο _Ίντερνετ_, αλλά αυτό δεν πτόησε τον καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη και να που έπιασε η πρότασή του για το _διαδίκτυο_. Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για _ειδισμό_ και για _σπισισμό_, ό,τι προτιμά ο καθένας. Ελπίζω να θεωρήσεις την άποψή μου και ρεαλιστική και πραγματιστική. :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα στο πρώτο μήνυμα, επέλεξα από το άρθρο της «Ε» τον _ειδισμό_ από τη δήλωση του μέλους των Πολιτών για τα Δικαιώματα της Φύσης και της Ζωής.
> 
> Κάποτε όλοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τον όρο _Ίντερνετ_, αλλά αυτό δεν πτόησε τον καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη και να που έπιασε η πρότασή του για το _διαδίκτυο_. Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για _ειδισμό_ και για _σπισισμό_, ό,τι προτιμά ο καθένας. Ελπίζω να θεωρήσεις την άποψή μου και ρεαλιστική και πραγματιστική. :)



παρακολουθώ αυτό το νήμα και τείνω να συμφωνήσω (όχι απόλυτα) με τον bl00m...
τα διαδίκτυο, ρατσισμός και σεξισμός αφήνουν κάποια ιδέα για το τι σημαίνουν. Το ειδισμός εμένα δεν με οδήγησε πουθενά. Επρεπε να διαβάσω παρακάτω για να καταλάβω. Αντίθετα το σπισισμός μπορώ να πω ότι θα το συνέδεα με το species. Βέβαια ότι ενοχλεί στα αυτιά είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ έχουμε δύο θέματα: το ένα είναι το «λημματογραφικό» ή τι είναι σωστό να γράφουμε στον τίτλο. Οι τίτλοι είναι μια αρμοδιότητα που μου έχουν αναθέσει εδώ μέσα, γι' αυτό τα περισσότερα νήματα δεν έχουν τίτλο. :) Επίσης, όταν σου αναθέτουν μια αρμοδιότητα, το βλέπεις πάντα και λίγο δερβέναγας. Μπορεί δηλαδή να κηρύσσω αποδώ κι αποκεί τις λεξικογραφικές αρχές, αλλά, αφού μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία, ας το παίξω και λίγο Σάμιουελ Τζόνσον, προσθέτοντας στα χαλαρά νήματα μια προσωπική νότα που σε μια άλλη δουλειά δεν θα μου επιτρεπόταν. Όταν ο τίτλος ενός νήματος δεν αναγνωρίζει τη χρήση, την έστω μερική χρήση, όσο και να φαίνεται στο υπόλοιπο νήμα, στον τίτλο την έχω κάνει τη λαδιά μου. Όπως ο Μπαμπινιώτης όταν βάζει το κύριο λήμμα στο _αγώρι_, ας πούμε.

Αν παραβλέψουμε για λίγο αυτό το σφάλμα μου —κάτι που δεν κάνω συχνά άλλωστε—, θα αναρωτηθούμε για την εμμονή μου. Λοιπόν, στην περίπτωση αυτής της λέξης βλέπω την ξενομανία που μπορεί να με ενοχλήσει (παρότι είμαι ο πιο ανεκτικός σε φαινόμενα ξενομανίας). Γράφεις: «Το ειδισμός εμένα δεν με οδήγησε πουθενά. Έπρεπε να διαβάσω παρακάτω για να καταλάβω. Αντίθετα το σπισισμός μπορώ να πω ότι θα το συνέδεα με το species». Βασίζεις, δηλαδή, αυτή την προτίμηση (παρότι κι εσένα σ' ενοχλεί στ' αφτιά) στο ότι στο κακοσχηματισμένο _σπισισμός_ και στο κουτσουρεμένο _σπις_ αναγνωρίζεις το _species_ και θεωρείς ότι αυτό θα συμβαίνει ευρύτερα, ότι είναι φυσιολογικό στην ελληνική κοινωνία από το _σπις_ του _σπισισμού_ να φτάσουμε στο ότι πρόκειται για ρατσισμό εναντίον των άλλων ειδών. Δεν είναι πιο εύκολο να πούμε ότι φέρνουμε μια νέα λέξη στη γλώσσα, παρέα με τον ορισμό της, όπως έγινε με την _αειφορία_ από το ξεχασμένο _αειφόρος_ ή τον _δελφινισμό_ που ανέφερα προχτές με τις τόσες νέες σημασίες; Ας μην έχουμε τόση ηττοπάθεια σε σχέση με τους ξένους όρους που καλούμαστε να αφομοιώσουμε από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη (ή _ντεφετισμό_ όπως είχε επίσης προταθεί να λέμε την _ηττοπάθεια_).

Επιφυλάσσομαι του δικαιώματός μου να αλλάξω γνώμη, να αγαπήσω τον _σπισισμό_ και να τον βάλω και στον τίτλο. Τα ψηφιακά μέσα έχουν κι αυτό το πλεονέκτημα έναντι των εντύπων. ;)


----------



## bl00m (Jun 6, 2010)

Και εγώ που περίμενα να κατηγορηθούμε για λικβινταρισμό, ως διεφθαρμένοι από την ξενομανία...

Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά βάζετε σε γκρι αποχρώσεις όσα είναι άπο άλλο ανέκδοτο, οπότε κάνω χρήση του δικαιώματος: 

Αν υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση/άρθρο/συζήτηση μπορείτε να με παραπεμψετε στο γιατί αρκετές από αυτές τις λέξεις μας τις άφησαν οι μεταφραστές κομμουνιστικών βιβλίων έτσι όπως ήταν; (Αν, φυσικά, το γραπτό προηγήθηκε του προφορικού)

[ντεφετισμός, λικβινταρισμός, ρεβιζιονισμός και πάει λέγοντας]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Άσχετο, γι' αυτό και γκρίζο: :)

Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

bl00m said:


> Αν υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση/άρθρο/συζήτηση μπορείτε να με παραπέμψετε στο γιατί αρκετές από αυτές τις λέξεις μας τις άφησαν οι μεταφραστές κομμουνιστικών βιβλίων έτσι όπως ήταν; [ντεφετισμός, λικβινταρισμός, ρεβιζιονισμός και πάει λέγοντας]


Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς πώς αντιμετωπίζονταν γενικότερα τα θέματα απόδοσης της ορολογίας σε διάφορες εποχές και μακάρι κάποιος ορολόγος να γράψει μια ιστορική μελέτη. Ακόμα και σήμερα είναι θολό το τοπίο, παρά τα ISO και την ΕΛΕΤΟ ή το Γραφείο Επιστημονικών Όρων και Νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας. Όποιος λοιπόν γράψει τη μελέτη, δεν θα πρέπει να παραλείψει τον τεράστιο όγκο της μαρξιστικής-λενινιστικής ορολογίας. Πότε ήρθε ο _αναθεωρητισμός_ να κάνει παρέα στον _ρεβιζιονισμό_; Ποιος σοφίστηκε τον _λικβινταρισμό_ και γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ελληνικός όρος βασισμένος σε γαλλικό (_liquidarisme_) που... δεν βρίσκω πουθενά! Γιατί οι καλοί είναι _μεταρρυθμιστές_ και οι κακοί _ρεφορμιστές_; Και άλλα τέτοια ερωτήματα. Πρόχειρη απάντηση στην απορία σου: για να συνεννοούνται καλύτερα με τους ξένους συντρόφους διατηρώντας την αναγνωρισιμότητα της ορολογίας. Με έμφαση στο _πρόχειρη_.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2010)

Το "λικβινταρισμός" δεν είναι από τα γαλλικά απευθείας αλλά μεσολάβησαν τα ρώσικα, εξού και η προφορά. Ο όρος πρέπει να γεννήθηκε στην προεπαναστατική Ρωσία, όταν κάποιοι υποστήριξαν ότι το κόμμα έπρεπε να διαλύσει τις παράνομες οργανώσεις του ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Στο ΠαπΛεξ:
*λικβινταρισμός* ο· χαρακτηρισμός αποδιδόμενος από τους ηγετικούς κύκλους κομμουνιστικών κ.ά. επαναστατικών κομμάτων στις αντιλήψεις διαφωνούντων με την ηγεσία στελεχών, τα οποία κατηγορούνται ότι με την τακτική και τις απόψεις τους υπέρ τής νόμιμης δράσης οδηγούν στη διάλυση τών κομμάτων αυτών.

Το αστείο είναι ότι τον έχουν ξεχάσει οι Δυτικοί. Ή τον γράφουν αλλιώς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Ναι, *liquidatorshttp://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...ved=0CCEQBSgA&q=pravdists+liquidators&spell=1*http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...ved=0CCEQBSgA&q=pravdists+liquidators&spell=1 ή *liquidationists* τούς γράφουν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factions_of_the_RSDLP#Factions_by_political_stand


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2010)

Στα γαλλικά είναι « liquidationisme ».


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 7, 2010)

> (ή ντεφετισμό όπως είχε επίσης προταθεί να λέμε την ηττοπάθεια).



Νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά, στα ελληνικά. 
Ο ντεφετισμός έχει να κάνει με σκόπιμη υπονόμευση (της δικής "μας" πλευράς, που όμως δε θεωρείται και τόσο δική μας). 
Π.χ. θα ήταν λάθος, πιστεύω, να πούμε "επαναστατική ηττοπάθεια" (θα σήμαινε κάτι διαφορετικό).
Ο Μπάμπι, βλέπω, τα δίνει συνώνυμα (αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι είναι σκράπας στα αριστερά πράγματα).


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

Εντάσσομαι αναφανδόν στο πλήρωμα του ως άνω πειρατικού.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 9, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> Το ειδισμός εμένα δεν με οδήγησε πουθενά. Επρεπε να διαβάσω παρακάτω για να καταλάβω. Αντίθετα το σπισισμός μπορώ να πω ότι θα το συνέδεα με το species.



Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχα συναντήσει το speciesism, στο πρώτο βιβλίο που έλαχε να μεταφράσω, και είχα επιλέξει, χωρίς επιφυλάξεις, να το αποδώσω _ειδισμός,_ επειδή 
α. μου άρεσε ηχητικά, και 
β. θεωρούσα ότι απέδιδε άμεσα το νόημα του όρου, χωρίς να χρειάζονται περαιτέρω διευκρινίσεις (τουλάχιστον όχι στα συμφραζόμενα της συγκεκριμένης παραγράφου, βλ. παρακάτω).

Το ίδιο βιβλίο είχε μεταφραστεί και παλιότερα (τέλη δεκαετίας '80), και ο τότε μεταφραστής είχε αποδώσει το speciesism _σπεσισμός_ (με έψιλον), διατηρώντας σε παρένθεση τον αγγλικό όρο, και προσθέτοντας την (ανακριβή, κατά τη γνώμη μου) διευκρινιστική φράση "υπεράνω όλων το είδος". Ο μεταφραστής δηλαδή είχε θεωρήσει ότι το "σπεσισμός" χρειαζόταν διευκρίνιση, παρά το γεγονός ότι στην αμέσως προηγούμενη πρόταση ουσιαστικά δινόταν ο ορισμός του όρου: "Επειδή το έμβρυο ανήκει στο δικό μας είδος, αποκτά αυτομάτως ειδικά προνόμια και δικαιώματα".

Από τότε βέβαια έχει κυλήσει πολύ νερό στ' αυλάκι, και σήμερα, με γιώτα πια, ο "σπισισμός" κυριαρχεί στο διαδίκτυο έναντι του "ειδισμού", έχοντας μάλιστα και λήμμα στη βικιπαίδεια. Συμφωνώ ότι στον πολύ κόσμο ο ειδισμός δεν λέει κάτι. Τουλάχιστον όμως τη ρίζα της λέξης όλοι θα την αναγνωρίσουν και, αν τους βοηθήσουν τα συμφραζόμενα, πιθανόν να συνάγουν το νόημά της. Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει το ίδιο για τον σπισισμό, ιδίως για όσους δεν μιλάνε καλά αγγλικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 9, 2010)

Nickel, μήπως μπορείς να κάνεις ξεχωριστό νήμα για τους μεταφρασμένους-αμετάφραστους όρους της "KKEδικης slang"   ; Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα! Για την ώρα, για το λικβινταριστής που είπες, ορίστε από συζήτηση στο indymedia.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 16, 2010)

Ούτε σ' εμένα αρέσει η απόδοση "σπισισμός", αλλά αυτή χρησιμοποιούν όσοι ασχολούνται πιο ενεργά με τα δικαιώματα των ζώων. Π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

Πάντως, εγώ δεν είμαι «Ας μιλήσουμε για “ειδισμό” ή ας μη μιλήσουμε καθόλου». Ούτε ξενοφοβία με χαρακτηρίζει ούτε αντι-αντισπισισμός. Τον φτωχό και παραπονεμένο _ειδισμό_ θέλω να κρατήσω στον αφρό του τίτλου, μήπως προκόψει σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο τον σπαστικό σπισιστικό ειδιστικό.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, και οι δύο ομιλίες ήταν εξαιρετικές!
Ο Steve Best θα μιλήσει και το Σάββατο, 19/6, στην 2η Διεθνή Ημερίδα Περιβαλλοντικής Ηθικής, που γίνεται στο αμφιθέατρο "Ιωάννης Δρακόπουλος", στο κεντρικό κτίριο του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.
Επισυνάπτω το πρόγραμμα, περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τους ομιλητές δείτε εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Το θυμήθηκα σήμερα ένεκα της Αντισπισιστικής (!) Δράσης:
_
"Με σύνθημα «να τρώτε βίγκαν στα οδοφράγματα» (σ. σ «βίγκαν» είναι η διατροφή που περιλαμβάνει τρόφιμα φυτικής προέλευσης) και «είμαστε όλοι ζώα», η πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη ομάδα με την επωνυμία «Αντισπισιστική Δράση» ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για την απελευθέρωση των περίπου 60.000 μινκ από δύο μονάδες εκτροφής, στο Χιλιόδεντρο Καστοριάς και τη Σιάτιστα Κοζάνης."_

Πέραν του ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πάει να πει "να τρώτε βίγκαν στα οδοφράγματα", δυσκολεύτηκα πάρα πολύ να προφέρω και να γράψω το επίθετο "αντισπισιστικός" (άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη). Από την άλλη, ούτε ο ειδισμός μου πολυαρέσει, αλλά σίγουρα είναι καλύτερος από το σπισισμό. Μ' άρεσε η πρόταση του Θέμη "ειδοκρατία".

Από εκεί και πέρα, το ότι το χρησιμοποιούν κάποιες οργανώσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να αντιπροτείνουμε. Άλλωστε, κάπως έτσι πήγαν και άρχισαν να μιλάνε για άγρια ζωή (και πολλά άλλα).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μ' άρεσε η πρόταση του Θέμη "ειδοκρατία".


Είναι όμως πολύ πιθανό ο όρος _ειδοκρατία_ να κληθεί να αποδώσει το _speciocracy_ (αν και ειδκότ. στο _demospeciocracy_ βλέπω ότι _-speci-_ < _specialization_ (!)).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το θυμήθηκα σήμερα ένεκα της Αντισπισιστικής (!) Δράσης:
> _
> "Με σύνθημα «να τρώτε βίγκαν στα οδοφράγματα» (σ. σ «βίγκαν» είναι η διατροφή που περιλαμβάνει τρόφιμα φυτικής προέλευσης) και «είμαστε όλοι ζώα», η πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη ομάδα με την επωνυμία «Αντισπισιστική Δράση» ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για την απελευθέρωση των περίπου 60.000 μινκ από δύο μονάδες εκτροφής, στο Χιλιόδεντρο Καστοριάς και τη Σιάτιστα Κοζάνης."_


Για την είδηση:
Αυτή είναι, με το συμπάθιο, δημοσιογραφία του κ..λου!
Αν έκανε τον κόπο να διαβάσει την ανακοίνωση από την ιστοσελίδα της Αντισπισιστικής Δράσης (μπουρδουκλώνομαι με αυτή τη λέξη!) θα διάβαζε πάνω-πάνω: 
_*Μετάφραση και αναδημοσίευση* του κειμένου της ανάληψης ευθύνης όπως αυτό δημοσιεύθηκε στο: http://www.directaction.info/news_aug29_10.htm_, αλλά και κάτω από το κείμενο, την υπογραφή _*A.L.F.*_ 

Από εκεί, μέχρι να μιλάει για _πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη ομάδα που ανέλαβε την ευθύνη_, η απόσταση είναι τεράστια! Δηλαδή η Ελευθεροτυπία που δημοσίευε τις προκηρύξεις της 17Ν, ανελάμβανε και την ευθύνη; 

Για την απόδοση, στην ημερίδα που είχα παρακολουθήσει, ο ομιλητής Φιλήμων Παιονίδης, απέδωσε το speciesism με το _ειδολογικός σωβινισμός_ που είναι τερατωδώς δύσχρηστο κατά τη γνώμη μου. Επίσης έχει ακουστεί και το _ειδορατσισμός_, δεν θυμάμαι αν το ανέφερε κάποιος πιο πριν.

@Ambrose: Το σύνθημα είναι λίγο δυσνόητο, πράγματι. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι θέλουν να προλάβουν όσους σπεύσουν να τους κατηγορήσουν για μονόπλευρη ευαισθησία με τα μινκ, δηλώνοντας οτι είναι βέγκαν, δηλαδή δεν τρώνε ζώα...
Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε αντίθεση με τους Οικολόγους Πράσινους που αποκήρυξαν την πράξη, ο Θέμης Δημητρακόπουλος της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς δημοσίευσε κείμενο υποστήριξης με τίτλο _Η απελευθέρωση των γουνοφόρων μινκ είναι κατ’ εξοχήν πράξη πολιτική_.
Κάποιος κυνικός θα έλεγε οτι άμα δεν υπάρχει φόβος για το πολιτικό κόστος, γράφουμε οτι θέλουμε , αλλά πάντως, το βρήκα τολμηρό από μέρους του...


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Μια ματιά από τον Π. Μανδραβέλη, με τίτλο _Οι εξτρεμιστές με τα πράσινα_, που ανακατεύει πολλά πράγματα μαζί, ίσως επειδή είναι ανακατεμένα.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Νικ, για την ενημέρωση, δεν το είχα υπόψη μου το άρθρο. 
Κατ' αρχήν, ξεκινάει και αυτό με την ίδια περίεργη παρανόηση: Η Αντισπισιστική Δράση, όπως έγραψα και πιο πριν, ουδέποτε ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για την ενέργεια, απλώς αναμετέδωσε την ανακοίνωση του ALF. Μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση το ότι ένας έμπειρος αρθρογράφος σαν τον Π.Μ. πέφτει σε τέτοιο λάθος!

Κατά τα άλλα, στο μόνο σημείο που δεν αναφέρει γνώμες άλλων ή γεγονότα και αφήνει να φανεί η άποψή του, κάνει κατά τη γνώμη μου λάθος. Γράφει:
_Κάποιοι άλλοι προχωρούν σε εμπρησμούς εργαστηρίων βιοτεχνολογίας ή καταστροφή φυτειών που σαφώς έχουν αντιτεχνολογικό χαρακτήρα. Tο νήμα που συνδέει αυτές τις πράξεις είναι μια «ιδεολογία της αποκάλυψης» που θέλει το τέλος της Γης κοντά και γι’ αυτό κάτι πρέπει να γίνει εδώ και τώρα. H μεγάλη πλειοψηφία όμως των πράξεων δείχνει κάποιο «άγχος τεχνολογικής προόδου». Oι εμπρησμοί ερευνητικών εργαστηρίων περισσότερο μυρίζουν λουδιτισμό (ένα κίνημα εργατών του 19ου αιώνα που κατέστρεφε τις μηχανές) παρά οικολογικές ευαισθησίες..._

Αν ήταν έτσι, θα έκαιγαν ας πούμε και εταιρείες κατασκευής υπολογιστών. Το κριτήριό τους, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι το αν η επιχείρηση-στόχος προβαίνει με άμεσο ή έμμεσο τρόπο σε κακομεταχείριση, βασανισμό ή θάνατο ζώων (πειραματικά εργαστήρια, εκτροφεία, σφαγεία κλπ).

Είχα παρακολουθήσει πρόσφατα μια ομιλία του Brendan McNally, αγωνιστή του ALF που έχει φυλακιστεί 2 φορές στις αγγλικές φυλακές για τη δράση του. Έλεγε ότι δίνουν μεγάλη σημασία στην προετοιμασία και ότι για κάθε μια δράση που κάνουν, υπάρχουν άλλες 50 που δεν γίνονται για λόγους ασφαλείας ώστε να μην υπάρξουν ανθρώπινα ή άλλα θύματα.
Δεν έδινε την εντύπωση τεχνοφοβικού, άλλωστε χρησιμοποιούν ευρέως το διαδίκτυο και άλλα τεχνολογικά μέσα για τους σκοπούς τους, έδινε μάλλον την εντύπωση ενός πολύ ευαίσθητου, αγνού και αποφασισμένου ανθρώπου, που αποφάσισε να μην ανέχεται άλλο κάποια πράγματα που τον βάραιναν στη συνείδησή του και να κάνει κάτι γιαυτά.
Μια από τις πρώτες δράσεις του ALF στην Βρετανία, ήταν εναντίον του κυνηγιού αλεπούς με σκύλους. Χρησιμοποιώντας μεθόδους σαμποτάζ, όπως π.χ. την απαγωγή των σκύλων (οι οποίοι, παρεμπιπτόντως, ζουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες) και πιέζοντας με διαδηλώσεις την κυβέρνηση, κατάφεραν να περάσει νόμος που το απαγορεύει (ένας νόμος με πολλές τρύπες, που ισχύει ακόμα, αλλά τώρα, δυστυχώς, ξανασυζητιέται).


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2010)

Μια από τις δράσεις του ALF στις ΗΠΑ ήταν η τοποθέτηση βόμβας στο σπίτι ιατρικού ερευνητή. Ο μηχανισμός μπλόκαρε και η οικογένεια τη γλύτωσε. 

Στο ΗΒ πάντως ήξερα έναν αστυνομικό που δούλευε στο τμήμα μικροτρομοκρατικών οργανώσεων (minor terrorist groups νομίζω το έλεγε), κι όταν είχα ρωτήσει τι είναι αυτό μου είπε ότι ασχολούνται με οικολογικές οργανώσεις, pro-lifers και άλλα παρεμφερή.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2010)

Για τα *placism / placist* πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ξεχωριστό νήμα;

This bias, called "placism," discriminates against people based on where they live.

Such are the vicissitudes of a provincial placist who has rejected the munificence of the “post-war corporatist-collectivist consensus” and spent his career, or most it, in search of those venerable American intellectuals who “have sought to tear down what is artificial, factitious, imposed by remote and often coercive forces and instead cultivate what is local, organic, natural, and family-centered.”

Οι λέξεις *τοπικισμός / τοπικιστής* έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο (η συμπεριφορά & οι αντιλήψεις / το άτομο που δίνει αποκλειστική προτεραιότητα στα συμφέροντα της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του έναντι των γενικότερων εθνικών συμφερόντων), και αποδίδει τα *localism / localist* αντίστοιχα (άλλα συνώνυμα: _sectionalism_, _parochialism_, _regionalism_, _nativism_).

Επομένως να πούμε *placism = τοπισμός* & *placist = τοπιστής*;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για τα *placism / placist* πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ξεχωριστό νήμα;



Ναι, εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7140

Ας μη δημιουργούμε placist problems.
Καλημέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2018)

Ευτυχώς η πολιτική ορθότητα θα μας σώσει γι' άλλη μια φορά: PETA just compared using animal idioms to racism and homophobia, and the backlash is real.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 7, 2018)

Μια απάντηση από τον Stephen, ας πούμε


----------

